# RE: Warning about Re-Bath



## RGold

My original post is locked and I can not make any edits to it at this point. I would like people to know that the images that were originally posted are no longer available to be seen as part of my settlement with the Re-Bath corporation.
I have posted this information in the original thread but most people do not take the time to read all the way through it.
I appreciate the overwhelming response I have received from people all over the country expressing their concern for the work that was done.
Again, I am unable to discuss this any further or show any of the images due to the agreement I have with Re-Bath.

Thank you,

Ron Goldman


----------



## glennjanie

Hello Ron:
I can understand them not wanting the images shown anymore. I saw them the first time you posted them and that was enough for me.
You know? We still have people asking about the reputation of Re-Bath on here. I certainly would not recommend them; even if they could get a good fit and finish with it, you would still just have a plastic tub subject to scratches, stains and looking awful in a few years. NOT FOR ME!
Glenn


----------



## dekor8r2008

Wow. I'm sorry I missed the rest of this story. I guess I'll have to do some digging to find the original post. My friends have all warned me about Re-Bath. please keep us posted! (no pun intended)


----------



## RGold

Please read the entire thread about my problems with ReBath before sending me angry emails about not being able to find the images mentioned. I have cleary stated several times that the images have been removed as part of my settlement with the corporate office. For legal reasons, I can not email them to anyone or discuss the problems I had. I am sorry for the confusion but this information is clearly written out in the original thread as well as this one.
The original thread is locked and there is no way to edit the information contained in it.  

Thank you for taking the time to read all of it before calling me or sending an email.

Ron


----------



## glennjanie

Hello Ron:
Re-Bath didn't settle with me so I can tell part of your story. I remember seeing large cracks around the tub that were dobbed up with caulking and I remember you saying one of the cracks was 5/8" wide. 
Yours is not the only complaint about Re-Bath we have heard, the complaints are many and troublesome. We had someone come in and refinish our cast-iron tub and it looked really good.....for a few weeks. The have re-done th job 4 or 5 times and it still peeled off again in the bottom of the tub. The sides and outside seem to be holding well even after something like 10 years.
What I am saying is, if you're going to spend the money, get a new cast-iron tub and have it installed professionally. Then have a professional tile man to come in and re-do the tile. You'll be glad you did and you won't have to worry  about fit or match or any of that stuff.
Glenn


----------



## RGold

Hi Glenn. I now have a firm rule of going and visually inspecting a contractors work before hiring them. No more phone references or relying on the BBB or contractors board about complaints.

You should see some of the emails I have received from people when they can't find the images which I've clearly stated are no longer available. It would be nice if they would read more of the thread before accusing me of something that just isn't true!
As much as I would like to help everyone that writes or calls, I can not risk the headache of more lawyers and/or going back to court. 
I can just encourage everyone to do their homework before hiring anyone and if they feel that the job was not done correctly, then hire an attorney and stand up for their rights. The consumer protection act is there for a reason.


Ron


----------



## Square Eye

All you have to do is send me a PM to get a thread deleted. I don't want this forum to be another headache for you!


----------



## mandm

Boy I wish I had seen all these warnings about Rebath before I hired them.  We signed a contract with our local Rebath in June of 2008. It's now March of 2009 and our job still isn't finished.  Most of our supplies we paid for in the contract have not even been ordered and alot of the stuff they did put in is wrong.  The owner kept giving us the run around and completely insulting us so we called the police, filed BBB complaints and contacted some local reporters.  Now he has the nerve to have his lawyer send us threatening letters saying he is going to sue us for defamation if we don't take back the complaints. I hope he does take it to court so people can see how they treat customers that paid them good money.  The owner even went to the point of getting online and posting nasty messages about us and our family.  I might post the letter from the lawyer and the pictures of the way they left our home just so people can see how Rebath treats people and the nerve they have leaving peoples homes in that condition.  The Corporate office continues to ignore us and does nothing about our problems.  We even sent them copies of our contracts, pics of the house and everything.  We are extremely dissapointed as our house is for sale and people notice how bad the bathrooms are.


----------



## [email protected]

Ron, bear with me because I never replied to a thread before and not certain of what I am doing.  I have what a quick question and one I think you can answer even given your legal agreement.  I have been unable to find/read your original thread.

I am considering having Re-Bath of Spokane (WA) install a molded tub liner only - no wall or shower work.  Is this the same product and manufacturer that you had issues with?  The company for this particular product is located in Tempe, AZ.  I have visited their showroom and the product looks great (as I would expect it would).  I would appreciate any information your are willing and able to share.

G. Duran



RGold said:


> Please read the entire thread about my problems with ReBath before sending me angry emails about not being able to find the images mentioned. I have cleary stated several times that the images have been removed as part of my settlement with the corporate office. For legal reasons, I can not email them to anyone or discuss the problems I had. I am sorry for the confusion but this information is clearly written out in the original thread as well as this one.
> The original thread is locked and there is no way to edit the information contained in it.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read all of it before calling me or sending an email.
> 
> Ron


----------



## glennjanie

Wecome G Duran:
That series of threads worked out to be really nasty. We got messages from several others telling of their troubles with Re-Bath. The point of all the messages was, if you're dealing with Re-Bath *RUN!*
Glenn


----------



## Alan M Hansen

Hello folks.

I'm the owner of Re-Bath in Spokane, WA and in Reno, NV. This month I've celebratd my 4th year owning a Re-Bath franchise. 

Re-Bath has been around since 1979 and has completed more than 2 million remodels. 

In my 4 years, my franchises have won "Best franchise" and "Best operations" awards within the network of more than 200 Re-Bath franchises around the country. 

It pains me to see such a lopsided view of our company, especially painted by people who perhaps haven't see a high quality Re-Bath remodel. My franchises have remodeled thousands of bathrooms. We've worked in homes, hotels, college dorms, military bases, apartments and even large showers at health clubs. I have binders full of glowing compliments from customers who are thrilled with our product, work and process. I'll be happy to put Mr. Duran in touch with many of our happy customers in the Spokane area!

Now that you've read this far, let me specifically address the problems described in other parts of this thread. 

-Gaps
Gaps are caused by improper preparation or incorrect templating of the area to be remodeled. Ideally, a qualified installer will accurately template a tub or wall system and fit the material exactly to the space it is meant to fill. A properly trained installer will get the fit right the first time.

-Long wait times
ManDM above talks about a complaint with the franchise in Colorado Springs. There isn't really enough detail there to make a fair response. However, my franchises have never had a similar problem. We have tolerated the rare issue with an item on back order from the factory. When this happens (less than 1% of th time), we call and write to our customer to let them know what's going on, and to set up a feasible schedule. 

-RGold's pictures
Since I cannot see them, I do not want to pass judgment. Frankly, I believe he must have had a terrible experience. However, I do not want my business painted with the same brush. We have strict install specifications, and a firm quality assurance program in place. Our QA covers everything from customer's initial phone call to the quality of their installation, and the follow up a few weeks later to make sure they are 100% satisfied. 

Our marks are very high. We ask each and every customer if they are 100% satisfied, and if the answer is anything but an enthusiastic "yes" we work to fix the problem. In over 3000 remodels, we've never had an unresolved issue.

I would like to challenge glennjanie, square eye and the other moderators here to post pictures from many of our successful remodels, and comments from many of our customers who are absolutely thrilled with not only their bathrooms, but with their whole Re-Bath experience. Just let me know where to send the information. 

I'd like to submit for your consideration that nearly every Re-Bath franchise in the country does excellent work more than 99% of the time, and for the less than 1% where there is an issue, most of us care...a LOT, and will bend over backwards to try to make a customer happy. 

To that point: I propose that GDuran allow us to remodel his tub. If he is thrilled with the remodel, we'll post the results here for all to see. If he isn't thrilled, we'll post the results here for all to see. If it looks any different from the units in our showroom, I'll refund his purchase price. Furthermore, I'll invite a TV station to come and film the entire process, if anyone is interested.

Then you will all know the rest of the story (and I will have taken lemons and made lemonaide). 

Thanks for reading!

Alan Hansen, President
Re-Bath of Spokane
Re-Bath of Northern Nevada


----------



## soulrunner

REBATH put in my new inclosure yesterday, it looks great, but they miss aliened the drainage holes it takes about an hour for my tub to drain now??
I'm calling them back to come and see what they can do if anything!
For $5000 it should be right!
[email protected]


----------



## soulrunner

The installer from Rebath came back out yesterday and went above and beyond his duty, we found the problem with my slow drainage,it had nothing to do with the tub enclosure or his work!
GOOD JOB
KUDOS TO REBATH:
I WILL RECOMEND THEM TO ALL


----------



## glennjanie

Welcome Alan:
You are the first to write a positive comment about Re-Bath and I appreciate it. Yes, we have judged your company by a few complaints but, that's all we heard.
I also appreciate your offer to re-do the job for GDuran; that's the most positive method for saving the name of the company.
You may post pictures (limit of 4 per post) to your heart's content. We would love to see some of them. Please accept my appology for berating your company; you have changed my mind.
Glenn


----------



## MariaH

Having been in bathtub refinishing for many years, we tried selling and installing the liners (not Re-Bath), and it was the biggest mistake we ever made. Re-Bath, with all their faults, is not the root of the problem. Liners are the problem. They simply do not work as advertised. Extremely difficult to measure and fit properly. The Re-Baths in our area have stopped installing liners all together, and only do remodeling now. There were just too many problems with linersl.


----------



## AbnOPS

MariaH said:


> Having been in bathtub refinishing for many years, we tried selling and installing the liners (not Re-Bath), and it was the biggest mistake we ever made. Re-Bath, with all their faults, is not the root of the problem. Liners are the problem. They simply do not work as advertised. Extremely difficult to measure and fit properly. The Re-Baths in our area have stopped installing liners all together, and only do remodeling now. There were just too many problems with linersl.



Rebath has a completly different system than a contractor who buys tub liners from a distributor.  Rebath liners are molded from cast iron or steel tubs that are housed at the plant and have been collected from previous projects.  Tub liner distributors use a lot of fiberglass molds that produce warped and sub standard liners.  Rebath also uses trained installers who know how to instal a tub liner.  I have used a general contractor (once), Bath Fitters (once) and Rebath ( 27 times) to instal tub liners for some of my higher end rental properties.  

The *general contractor* who I used  was no fly by night company, he was well known in the area for his renovations but he did not have people who were trained in installing a tub liner.  The product he ordered was also junk.  

*Bath Fitters* was almost worse than the general contractor.  They use a "one piece wall system" which turns out to be 10 piece system once all of the ugly trim is attached.  The tub liner was also very poorly made,  it bulged on one side.

*Rebath* was golden from day one.  The installers were knowlegable and very skilled.  The only problem that happened was around job 16 and it was solved that next day.  Rebath also offers a far superior product than the rest of them.  They show an extreamly high customer satisfaction rating when compaired to any other home improvement franchises.  They are my choice for bathtub remodeling until I retire.

I find it to be funny that people will judge a company on a couple of jobs that go wrong out of the thousands that they produce.  According to a previous post ReBath has installed over 2 million bathtubs.  Do you think a company that has been in business since 1979 and has installed that many bathtubs would still be around if they were crooks or scam artists?  The numbers speak for themselves and the fact of the matter is that people dont go online and post good things that contractors do, they only want to blow off steam when things go bad.  On top of that a lot of the people that B*tch and moan online are known as the customer that cant be satisfied no matter how good the work is.  I am not saying that the people who have posted here are just cry babies but I am sure a few of them are.   Problems happen in home improvement, some times its the contractors fault other times it cant be helped.  You judge a contractor on weather or not they fix the problem.  

A bad contractor walks away with your money a good one takes care of the issue.


----------



## carefullcitizen

Regarding Alan Hansen's remarks concerning Re-Bath of Northern Nevada and Re-Bath of Spokane. It may be true that Re-Bath has an excellent product and installation, but I have to be concerned about the ethics of some franchise owners. It appears that Re-Bath of Northern Nevada crosses the state line to do business in various northern california communities such as Truckee, Susanville and South Lake Tahoe. They do so in violation of California Law. My mother waned a tub-to-shower conversion and had made an appoitment with Re-Bath of Northern Nevada, but after asking me to check them out, I discovered they do not have a California contractor's license, nor do they have workman's comp. in California. It is deplorable that they would prey on the elderly, putting their home at risk. I invite Mr. Hansen to prove to us that he operates legally in California.


----------



## Fatboy

He doth protest too much!!!!!

Alan Hansen WAS a Rebath dealer but do to his poor work he was forced to close his franchise and then he REOPENED as a Luxury bathtub liner dealer.  


All of these guys give real contractors a black eye when one day an accountant decides he wants to be a contractor,  buys a franchise and then the next day he is rippinig people off because the customer thinks that because they advertise a lot then it must be a GOOD product.   

My advice is hire a real plumber or general contractor.  And if you have bought something from one of these guys call the attonery general.


----------



## bathman

carefullcitizen said:


> Regarding Alan Hansen's remarks concerning Re-Bath of Northern Nevada and Re-Bath of Spokane. It may be true that Re-Bath has an excellent product and installation, but I have to be concerned about the ethics of some franchise owners. It appears that Re-Bath of Northern Nevada crosses the state line to do business in various northern california communities such as Truckee, Susanville and South Lake Tahoe. They do so in violation of California Law. My mother waned a tub-to-shower conversion and had made an appoitment with Re-Bath of Northern Nevada, but after asking me to check them out, I discovered they do not have a California contractor's license, nor do they have workman's comp. in California. It is deplorable that they would prey on the elderly, putting their home at risk. I invite Mr. Hansen to prove to us that he operates legally in California.


How does he prey on elderly? If he is licensed in NV. how bad can he be? Maybe he is in the prosess of getting licensed in CA. He is not taking money and running like half the general contractors in the industry. Rebath in general is a great product and great people, with the exception of a few rotten apples.......out of over 200 dealers WORLD wide. and yes I am a fellow Rebath dealer since 1995. Rebath is the only system that can be trouble free if the installation is done properly.


----------



## bathman

MariaH said:


> Having been in bathtub refinishing for many years, we tried selling and installing the liners (not Re-Bath), and it was the biggest mistake we ever made. Re-Bath, with all their faults, is not the root of the problem. Liners are the problem. They simply do not work as advertised. Extremely difficult to measure and fit properly. The Re-Baths in our area have stopped installing liners all together, and only do remodeling now. There were just too many problems with linersl.


 I have been installing tubliners since 1995, We started into refinishing in 1999 for our economy package and it blew up in our face!! service call after service call. we have very few service calls on liners. so I guess liners was not your forte and refinishing was not ours. I guess we should all stick to what we know best and not knock other products that we don't know or don't have mastered? Rebath are the only liners that fit properly. I have installers that have installed every brand made and claim Rebath liners are the only PERFECT fit. We have replaced many of our competitors liners and 50% of them are the fact the liners do not fit properly. the other 50% was installer error/installation procedure


----------



## Alan M Hansen

I'm happy to see that this thread got the attention it deserved. As I said above, we've remodeled thousands of bathrooms, and have thousands of happy customers. 

On October 1st of this year, my company changed from Re-Bath to Luxury Bath. The two companies are competing franchises which both work in the bathroom area.

Our departure from Re-Bath was amicable, and was a mutually agreed upon recission of the franchise agreement we had with Re-Bath. I believe Re-Bath offers a very high quality product, and I want to put a shout out to the many Re-Bath franchisees who do high quality work in this industry. 

Luxury Bath's product and operating model offer certain advantages to our customers and to us as business owners. 

My offer above to GDuran still applies. I'll be more than happy to remodel his bath under our new flag and stand behind it in exactly the way I would have as a Re-Bath franchise. In fact, GDuran might be impressed with the new Luxbond install method which guarantees a permanent, gap-free seal. Luxury bath has over 1400 bathtub molds, so finding the exact mold will be easy to ensure a perfect fit.

My Re-Bath franchises in Reno and Spokane consistently did more volume of remodels per population than any other Re-Bath franchise in the country (Per Dave Sanders, President of Re-Bath, LLC, the franchisor). With Luxury, as with Re-Bath we still maintain an A rating with the better business bureau and have a perfect record with both the Nevada and Washington Regulatory agencies. We have the same management, sales and installation teams.

Fatboy is a disgruntled former employee who just never had the right spirit for my company. In my view, he is mistaken about a great many things, including the source of personal happiness and satisfaction. I believe it comes from accomplishment, and I stand behind my record and with my company. Hiring him was a mistake, but we've moved on. 

I invite anyone who has a question about my business, licensing, insurance, why we made the change from Re-Bath to Luxury or any other matter to get a hold of me. We've added the Boise market recently, where we have seen an excellent response, and there are many more great things in our future.

Thanks for reading!
Alan M Hansen


----------



## rod moehlmann

I worked for him. I quit when I saw how he treated some employees. One such employee he fired and then refused to pay him his rightfully earned commissions. That man  sued Alan Hansen and won. 
Mr Hansen then had the audacity not to pay me $13,000 that he owed me in commissions when I left the company. My attorney helped me recover about $10,000. I am preparing to sue Alan Hansen of Luxury Bath/Re-Bath to recover the balance. 
He has since made defamatory comments on a number of Craiglist postings and Rip Off Report websites attempting to make it look as if a former business partner of mine had posted them. My former partner had no motive at this time, and more importantly has an iron clad alibi. Because of certain information in those postings, the source could only be Alan Hansen.
As for his good standing in Washington and Nevada, I see he remains silent about California, where for the last few years he has illegally sold and installed jobs.
Any and every thing I say in this posting is the truth and I can document all of it.


----------



## rod moehlmann

Reponse to Bathman; Post # 19
He sells in California without a contractor's license. In Calfornia that is a criminal offense. The unsuspecting homeowner has no recourse against a bond, if there is a warranty problem, or maybe the contractor goes out of business. The workers could be injured on the job site. Without the benefit of Worker's Compensation, the homeowner will be liable for the worker's hospital bills. Some homeowners have lost their homes in this scenario. Mr Hansen told me it was too much trouble to get licensed in Calfornia. To sell home imrovements and to construct these projects is a criminal act in California. I for one, prefer to stay away from criminals.


----------



## Migraine

I have read many posts in many forums about Re-Bath.  They are a scam, bait and switch, lie and cheat.  From the first contact salesperson to the top of the corporate chain in AZ.

From my research and observation, the few posts that claim they are a good company are usually Re-Bath agents posing as satisfied customers, or one of the small handful of people that for  some reason did not get ripped off, or maybe just dont know that they were ripped off.  But ask yourself why they are posting in these forums (pro Re-Bath) if they are what they claim.

We were not only ripped off by Re-Bath, but they caused over $12,000 damage to our home in addition to the bathroom area and refused to take responsibility, instead they opted to sue us and threaten us.  And they never even finished the job.

Cheap materials that have hugely inflated prices.  Samples that are shown are not the same cheaper junk they install.  They lie to your face, and make up false accusations, (they called us racists when they were caught using an undocumented unlicensed illegal alien worker).  The "real" employees did not have licenses.  They are hacks and cause collateral damage and blame the homeowner for all their mistakes.  THEY DO NOT STAND BEHIND THEIR WARRANTY.

To paraphrase what was said elsewhere in this thread, when it comes to Re-Bath, run away, far far away.  You will regret any dealings with them.  And dont be surprised if they change their name once they exhaust the pool of victims.

And dont be suckered in by their good standing with the BBB.  The BBB only cares about receiving its dues, believe it or not, the BBB is not a consumers ally, at least not anymore.  Check it out, you will be sadly disappointed.


----------



## rod moehlmann

&#8220;Several months have passed and tempers have cooled down. What I wrote previously about this company, and about Alan Hansen, was a result of a dispute over sales commissions. That dispute, it turns out, was not an issue of ethics or ethical business practices &#8211; it was a combination of a poorly worded commission policy and a breakdown of timely communications. Unfortunately, that led to an escalation of things on both sides, and things were said/written out of emotion rather than fact. 

As to the commissions, all of the issues have been resolved. Once things cooled down, we were able to fairly simply get everything solved &#8211; with no attorney involvement. As to the other comments, I should clarify that Luxury Bath has not engaged in any illegal activities, and I should not have written otherwise. The company is fully compliant with all licensing and bonding requirements.  And obviously I regret referring to them as &#8216;criminals&#8217;. They are not. Outside of the dispute over final sales commissions, frankly &#8211; I am unaware of any issues any employees or customers have had with the company. They do a very good job, and their installers are top-notch. Hopefully now there won&#8217;t be any future issues with regards to sales commissions either. 

Bottom line: my only issue was fully resolved fairly and simply, and I retract and regret the other comments I made regarding this company. You should not hesitate to call them; their customer satisfaction history is really quite impressive.&#8221;


----------



## Repairbear

Having been terribly wrong my self on so very many occasions and having something of a hot temper (such that I am occasionally refered to as grizzlybear); I appreciate the personal integrity required to make so complete a statement as the one you have made. Well said!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bud Cline

I think it is somewhat humorous that some posters both pro and con have come here to have their say and are never heard from again.  Several of those posters have maximum posts of 2 posts or 3 posts.  It is clear they come with an axe to grind or they have been dispatched by someone else merely to try to polish the silverware.

I am approaching thirty-five years in the business of installing ceramic and stone tile and fabricating tile showers from the ground up. In the past I have had contact with companies that sell tub liners and tubs coatings. My contact has been simply that I was working on a job were they were also working.  I have no interest in either of these methods of rejuvenating bath tubs.

I can tell everyone that hasn't figured it out already that some companies of this type are franchises that operate around the country. The quality of any end-product in this trade is a direct result of the qualifications and abilities of the workers. As in everything...some do excellent work, some do not. To condemn all companies wearing any particular brand because of the actions of a few is unfair and ridiculous.

I am not defending the companies mentioned here.  I only want to suggest to the consumer that there is plenty of blame to share when a job doesn't turn out the way the customer thinks it should.

THE ONLY WAY to avoid these disappointments is to DO YOUR HOMEWORK.
YOU the consumer will be best served if YOU the consumer ask for and then VERIFY REFERENCES. Ask to visit nearby recent installations. Ask for previous customers names and contact numbers. Verify you are talking to a real customer and ask to visit their work site.  If you don't go to these extremes these days you may find yourself very disappointed in the work you receive.

Every trade has its share of scams and rip offs.  DO YOUR HOMEWORK.

Legitimate operators are happy to furnish you with plenty of legitimate and verifiable references.

Don't take the word of a polished or pushy sales person. Don't be rushed. Everyone was looking for work yesterday and they will still be looking for work tomorrow. Don't fall victim to sales and specials that will end today and require you to sign a contract immediately.

Not all areas require a license.  In the areas where licensing is required verify that your potential contractor has the proper licensing.  If he doesn't then he isn't likely to best serve your home improvement needs in the long run either.

In my area no licensing is required for anything I do.  I wish it was.
No permits are required for anything I do in my area.  I wish they were.
No certification is required anywhere for my trade.  I wish it was.

I don't advertise.  All of my work comes from word of mouth and that's how you should choose a contractor.  Talk with his past customers. Verify verify verify.  If it's too much trouble then maybe you should expect what you get in the end. Don't readily accept claims of "millions sold" and "best in the market" and "rated number one".  That's all crap. Don't be impressed by a full color brochure that anyone can produce on their home computer. Don't pay any attention to those boasting of belonging to the Better Business Bureau which is also a scam these days. The BBB has no teeth to do anything for anyone. They only have a say over the members that pay them dues. There is no backbone in the BBB so don't be impressed with their logo blazing off the brochure page.

*PROTECT YOURSELF, NO ONE ELSE IS GOING TO.*​


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bud, well said!:agree:


----------



## Migraine

Yes, I fully admit offering the information posted earlier with an axe to grind, but it does not make it any less true.  The sad fact is many others have been wronged by Re-Bath as we were.  I am trying to offer the truth of our experiences to help others avoid the problems and losses we lived though due to the despicable action of a company wrought with fraud.

Was it a case of a customer expecting something outside of a reasonable expectation of what was to be done?  No.  
Did we misunderstand what we were sold?  No.  
Was it was a case of not having a meeting of the minds as it were?  No.  
It was a case of a disreputable company doing business the way they do, dishonestly and not to the standards they clearly stated they would at the time of entering the contract.

Yes, the BBB is a joke.  As long as they get paid by the business, they dont share the awful truths.

Do I post a lot here? No need to.  
So far what Ive come here for regarding other home repair issues Ive found without having to ask.  But to show I am not just sniping in to vent, I am posting again.  
However I see no need to post a bunch of useless things to get my numbers up just to be considered a viable voice.  If you choose to disregard my posts because I do not post much, it is your right.  But if you contract with the Re-Bath franchises we dealt with, youll likely wish you had heeded our recommendations too.

I do see a few other low post count members offering their views.  Is it possible that some of us are so frustrated with the way these scams are perpetrated, and so angry that we have been ripped off that we are using what little legal recourses are at our disposal to protect others from incurring the same stressful problems, and to shed light on these dishonest companies so they either shape up (unlikely) or just plain go away?  Yes, I think it is.

And for the record, I am still as angry at Re-Bath as I was before.  But that does not change the facts of the terrible way they treated us.  And apparently are still treating others.


----------



## TxBuilder

All the research I've done since this issue began makes me want to side with Migraine honestly. I understand when you do poorly people complain loudly and when you do good everyone remains silent. That being said most of the reviews are terrible. I don't want any one to assume I have used them, I have not. If I were to choose by what the internet said about them (and I do) I would keep looking.


----------



## Fatboy

Alan

I never worked for you but I have cleaned up plenty of your messes.

It depends on how you want to characterizes your relationship with Rebath.  When you try to sue them, bad mouth them to their  franchisees over advertising dollars spent, do a ton of crappy work  and then they just threw the operations manual at you for everything they could imagine trying to rid themselves of you  then I would not call that  amicable.  (Funny, Jim Fitlow will shoot off his mouth about you when you get a couple of drinks in him.)

Lets see how Joe Serena takes your B/S.  

But your the guy who has to walk around in your own skin.  Not any of us, most  people acutally want good for other people.  Then there is you.

Regards
Fatboy


----------



## Fatboy

Sparks Tribune - Reno Re Bath of Boise Idaho salesman cited for unlicensed activity

You make me want to throw up.  I guess you have an explanation for why you were set up in a sting operation - arrested for working illegally as a contractor.   How does this work?  You lie to people, steal their money and tell them they are just imagining it.   It is just bad people making you look evil. 

You are damagerous human being  without  any redeeming qualities. 

Do yourself the honorable thing.   Drive into a river.


----------



## Alan M Hansen

I haven't reviewed this site for a while, but I want to correct some things here that aren't true.

First, my company does not operate illegally in California. We supply product to a licensed contractor there who sells and installs Luxury Bath products on the California side of the border.

Second, my company was not cited for contracting without a license as the article from Fatboy suggests. The company that was cited in that article is the company who acquired rights to rebath in Reno after we parted ways with rebath. The article talks about how they got cited in a sting operation. I know the owner of that business. He's a nice enough guy who got caught. As to Fatboy, he remains anonymous. Enough said.

Third, I'll stake my reputation on the first offer I put out in this thread. That is, if GDuran wants to contact me for a bathtub liner, I'll put the system into his home, 100% risk free. I'll make videos of the process, and finished product and post them on my website. We stand behind every remodel we've done, and that one would be no different. 

I made the commitment a long time ago to provide my customers with the very best product, value, quality and service. Even after everything said and written here, I know that my company does exactly that. 

Best of luck to all who participated here.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I really think this post has run its course and don't see any reason to keep bringing up old issues or grievances. If you feel differently, please feel free to private message me or each other in a private venue.


----------

